# Johnson City, TN - Shy Pretty Girl - High Kill!!!!



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

This is a VERY high kill "shelter". She is as timid and submissive as the boy who was rescued on Sunday. Can anyone help her???

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Medium, 

Shelter Information: 

Johnson City/Washington Co. Animal Shelter
525 Sells Ave 
Johnson City, TN 

Shelter dog ID: agador
<span style="color: #FF0000">*Contacts:*</span> Phone: 423-926-8769 
Name: Hannah Greene 
email: [email protected]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is gorgeous as well-


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

she is beautiful
bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh that sweet girl, trying to disappear behind the igloo - I hope there is someone out there for her....she is lovely.

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

not listed on petfinder page


----------

